# Need to pattern a couple of shotguns



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had some barrel work done on a couple of my duck guns and need to pattern them with several different loads of steel shot to see what works best in each of them. I used to go to the west side of Utah lake but it's been a few years and seems like I heard they shut it down because of a few fires or something. Does anyone know where I can go in either Salt Lake or Utah counties to pattern a couple of shotguns with steel shot? Lee Kay only allows lead shot and nothing smaller than 7 1/2. I live near the Utah/SLC county line.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You could shoot a shotgun just on the east side of 5 mile pass... setup just before the big NO SHOOTING sign 


-DallanC


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

You can still shoot on the west side of Utah lake you just need to drive farther south. Here is a link to a map of the area that is closed to shooting. Anything outside of this area should be OK to shoot in.

http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...r.79450.File.dat/LakeMtn.TargShootingClos.pdf


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait until October 4th and you will have plenty of opportunities to pattern those duck guns.:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know how they pattern in duck season. Low and behind!!!!


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

You can still pattern at Lee Kay, you just can't use the grease board. There's a pile of cardboard that they save from the cases of clays. Just grab a clean cardboard piece, fold it so it'll stand up straight, go out towards the grease board, and set it up next to it. There's a few rocks piled up there to hold the cardboard down in case the wind is blowing, which is most of the time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mtnbeer said:


> You can still pattern at Lee Kay, you just can't use the grease board. There's a pile of cardboard that they save from the cases of clays. Just grab a clean cardboard piece, fold it so it'll stand up straight, go out towards the grease board, and set it up next to it. There's a few rocks piled up there to hold the cardboard down in case the wind is blowing, which is most of the time.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll be heading to Lee Kay on Saturday then to pattern them. I actually have plenty of cardboard I can bring to use as well. I just bought a couple more boxes of different types/brands/sizes of shot this morning for my testing. Typically what does everyone use as a minimum shell count for pattern testing. I was thinking at least 3 shots and potentially 5 shots of the same shell and take an average. Any suggestions?


----------

